# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Printed part does not stick on the heated bed

## emilytako

Hi All,

Good day! 

I hope that someone can help me out with an issue I am facing.
 I have been printing this part many times (40 times) and recently I found that the part will not stick on the bed and there is warping (lifting) during printing.


On the glass is the creality 10s build surface plate - initial printing causes part to lift up.
So I made a brim (8mm) on the product - part still lift up
I stick a paper tape onto the build surface plate and even use teflon tape to hold the brim down - part looks like it's gonna be ok but after 14 hours the printing is spoiled - please  see picture

I do not know what to do now, since I have even raised the bed heating temperature to 80 C. Could I be due to the filament issue?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

I too have had this problem, not so much with PLA though when printing ABS the warping was horrendous.

I found the easiest way to print without warping was to print inside an enclosure.
I build an enclosure from a 4'X8' sheet of plywood, bathroom ceiling vent, light dimmer, 4 foot Hinge an 1/8" Plastic sheets for the doors, 4 plug wall socket.

The Twins 2018-3.jpg

I found that keeping any cool breezes from the 3D Printed models took most of the warping away.
I still occasionally get some warping though this is caused by not getting the 1st layer at the correct height.
I also found the not all hotbed surfaces are equal, and found an expensive bed surface that would allow the print to 
stick correctly 'not stuck so tight as you can not remove the model and not so lightly stuck that the model releases during the printing process."

----------


## emilytako

Thank you for sharing your experience with the enclosure. Seems like a good idea, since at my end the printer is exposed sometimes to air-cond, sometimes not. I will think further about this.

Do you know if filaments exposed to environment for long will have poor adhesion to the bed? I find mine brittle nowadays so I will cut those brittle ends off and then re-connect the OK ones to the printer.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

There are so many things that can affect the filament and failed 3D Prints, though it is highly possible.

Sorry forgot to post.

Search google for " Bad Filament " it will list many sites.

----------


## xayoz

As has been stated, many things could cause this.  Start by releveling your bed, the enclosure idea is a good one, any draft can cause issues.  My Ender 3 Pro is in one of these https://www.creality3dofficial.com/p...y-installation

----------


## esquinatzne

> As has been stated, many things could cause this.  Start by releveling your bed, the enclosure idea is a good one, any draft can cause issues.  My Ender 3 Pro is in one of these https://www.creality3dofficial.com/p...-installation/mywegmansconnect


Great article, but it would be nice if you added an example with navigation.

----------


## hackcraze

> As has been stated, many things could cause this.  Start by releveling your bed, the enclosure idea is a good one, any draft can cause issues.  My Ender 3 Pro is in one of these https://www.creality3dofficial.com/p...y-installation, HackCraze


Some 3D printer filaments require a heated print bed in order get 3D printed parts to stick to the bed properly.  The main reason is that many 3D materials have a tendency to shrink when cooled.

----------


## DarkCarder

> As has been stated, many things could cause this.  Start by releveling your bed, the enclosure idea is a good one, any draft can cause issues.  My Ender 3 Pro is in one of these https://www.creality3dofficial.com/p...y-installation / JustCarding


*Even if your* *bed is perfectly level, the nozzle might be too close to the print bed. If this occurs, the nozzle will drag across the bed and will be unable to extrude filament.*

----------


## curious aardvark

what temps are you printing at ? 
you don't even say what filament you are using. 

Quite often all you have to do is slow the first layer print speed down.

----------


## SeekLamp

> As has been stated, many things could cause this.  Start by releveling your bed, the enclosure idea is a good one, any draft can cause issues.  My Ender 3 Pro is in one of these https://www.creality3dofficial.com/p...y-installation,  https://www.seeklamp.com/


PLA plastic is used in many industries from food packaging (like the pictured water bottles) to biodegradable medical implants such as sutures, tissue screws, and tacks.  PLA comes in a number of grades; scientific, medical, food safe, and then to the type of PLA used in consumer 3D printing.  PLA's natural melting temperature is around 80C but it is mixed with other plastics to make it suitable for 3D printing.

----------


## rembo

> Some 3D printer filaments require a heated print bed in order get 3D printed parts to stick to the bed properly.  The main reason is that many 3D materials have a tendency to shrink when cooled.mywegmansconnect


Great information

----------


## rahul

> As has been stated, many things could cause this.  Start by releveling your bed, the enclosure idea is a good one, any draft can cause issues.  My Ender 3 Pro is in one of these https://www.creality3dofficial.com/p...y-installationCooking with Raahul


Great thanks for sharing information

----------

